# Experienced coder/biller seeks position NoVa/Wash DC area



## Sundancer (Mar 6, 2014)

Most recently an Office Manager for a small local medical practice in the Tyson's/Vienna area with over two years experience with billing and coding, and over 10 years in the insurance industry as a licensed L&H professional. 

I am currently looking for a Coding and/or Billing position in the Northern VA/Washington DC area.  I would also be open to relocating to other parts of Virginia (Charlottesville/H'burg/Roanoke, Va Beach/Norfolk/W'burg) or even to east Tennessee area (K'ville/TriCities, Chattanooga, Nashville) for the right career position. 

I do have experience in spite of the -A! I am in process of applying to have it removed. 

Thank you for your consideration.

Laurie Lemons


**files won't attach for some reason, so have no choice but to C&P. Contact me and I'll be happy to send a .pdf file of my resume.**


*LAURIE S. LEMONS, CPC-A*
703.314.1483  laurie01@comcast.net
________________________________________
*MEDICAL CODER/BILLER*
Experienced, versatile, credentialed professional desires a challenging career position, building on 2 years as an 
Office Manager & Biller for an Integrative Medicine practice and 10+ years of experience in the insurance benefits field. 
Dedicated, hard working, analytical, self-motivated problem solver with ability to perform under pressure. 
________________________________________
*SKILLS & QUALIFICATIONS*

*	CPC-A earned Nov 2013
*	ICD-9-CM, CPT-4 and HCPCS-II coding experience
*	Chiropractic, Musculoskeletal, and general Internal Medicine
*	ICD-10-CM training in progress
*	Medical Terminology
*	Chiro8000, Medisoft software
*	EMR/EHR exposure
*	Accounts Receivable/Payable
*	L&H licensed since 2002
*	Current licenses in VA MD DC FL GA 
*	Employee Benefits - Core, Group & Voluntary
*	MS Office 2003/2007/2010
*	HIPAA regulations
*	Attention to detail with a focus on accuracy and quality
*	Commitment to excellence
*	Solid work ethic
*	Excellent verbal and written communication skills 
*	Vigorous approach to managing day-to-day activities and tasks 
*	Customer-service oriented
*	Creative and Innovative
*	Computer savvy
*	Ability and Willingness to learn new skills

________________________________________
*RELATED PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE*

*Virginia Diagnostic & Natural Medicine Clinic, P.C. - Dunn Loring, VA			    01/2012 to 01/2014*
_Office Manager/Medical Biller_
*	Responsible for overall day-to-day management of the office and performance of administrative duties
*	Handled all aspects of patient encounter and account financials (i.e., appointments, verify insurance, check in/out,  post charges, 
collect co-pay/deductible, account balance reconciliation and collections, patient statements, bank deposits)
*	Analyzed and evaluated medical records to identify and assign CPT and ICD-9-CM codes on all billable services
*	Accurately entered procedure codes, diagnosis codes and patient information into billing software
*	Prepared clean claims weekly, achieving and maintaining 98-99% approval accuracy on first time submissions
*	Reviewed denied claims, analyzed missing/incorrect data and resubmitted corrected claim, follow-up on appeals
*	Processed claim payments from insurance companies, posted payments and adjustments to patient account
*	Reorganized and efficiently managed in-house nutraceutical supplement and medical lab supply inventories
*	Identified and reduced excess/expired inventory, streamlining supply reordering for efficient and appropriate usage
*	Performed daily backups to office computer server for patient management and billing software

*Mutual of Omaha, Don Lilly, Jr Division Office - Manassas, VA 				   11/2008 to 07/2010*
Career Agent		_See below with Independent agent, Aflac_

*Hamilton Insurance Agency - Fairfax, VA  							   5/2005 to 02/2009*
_Enrollment Coordinator/Counselor_
*	Coordinated, organized and scheduled open and quarterly enrollment meetings for new and existing clients including 
initiating client contact, acquiring census information, assigning staff, and providing timely and complete responses
*	Directed a field of 7-10 contract enrollment counselors: assist with acquiring/maintaining state licenses and appointments, 
initial/ongoing counselor training, enrollment assignments, conduct/coordinate conference calls, provide enrollment materials, 
review products and procedures prior to enrollment, approved timesheets to payroll
*	Updated existing policy/procedure  handbooks and created new enrollment counselor training materials
*	Facilitated all aspects of enrollment personnel travel i.e., scheduling and securing airfare, transportation and lodging
*	Attended open enrollment meetings and benefit fairs to generate interest and enthusiasm about plans
*	Conducted field enrollments including pre-enrollment contact with HR, meet with employees one-on-one and/or in group 
meetings to explain benefits, answer questions or concerns, and assist with completing enrollment paperwork 
*	Obtained feedback during enrollment on attendance and adequacy of supplies, resolved issues and complaints
*	Post-enrollment follow-up, resolved any pended applications and maintained accurate and complete records
*	Supported Sales/Service Depts. in retention efforts by cultivating and maintaining client relationships, provide feedback


Mutual of Omaha, Don Lilly, Jr Division Office - Manassas, VA 				   11/2008 to 07/2010
*Aflac, Virginia East, WWHQ GA - Woodbridge, VA  						   05/2004 to 7/2006*
_Independent/Career Agent_
*	Solicited sales and service by finding new client accounts, contacting to consider adding supplemental voluntary benefits; 
also direct (individual) sales for life, disability, Medicare supplement, long-term care and other products
*	Promoted products and services through various marketing techniques such as mailings, brochure distribution, and 
chamber of commerce events to generate interest and build rapport within business community
*	Scheduled and conducted initial meeting with prospective payroll account, complete all paperwork to establish account 
*	Conducted employee meetings, explained benefits of the selected products, assisted with completing applications 
*	Follow-up on any pending applications and with employers after completion of enrollment to answer any remaining questions, 
ensure they understand billing and adding payroll deductions
*	Managed sales, service and retention efforts while cultivating client relationships to promote products and services 
*	Frequent servicing of accounts, assisting employer/employee with completing claims paperwork, asking for referrals
________________________________________
*ADDITIONAL EMPLOYMENT HISTORY*

NVTemps, Inc. - Falls Church, VA  	       09/2011 to 06/2012, 03/2014 to present
  Short term assignments - Administrative assistance duties for various clients in need 
_Va Diagnostic and Natural Medicine Clinic - started 01/2012, temp to perm_

Adecco, Inc. - Sterling, VA		   02/2011 to 09/2011
  Short term assignments - Administrative assistance duties for various clients in need 
_BridgeTrust Title (BB&T) Oakton, VA 4/11-8/11 - Title research, settlement assistance_

Fanfoto, Inc. (Div. of Sharpshooter Photo) - Washington, D.C. region					  04/2010 to 09/2011
	  Assistant Manager, Photographer covering Washington Nationals baseball and Washington Redskins football 

_Previous career in Photography Industry - Northern Virginia area
Pro Sales, Lab Manager, Staff Photographer & Dept Manager - various employers 1991-2001  
Seasonal tour photographer, D.C. - First Exposure, Inc. - 2001-present 
Freelance work 1991 - present_
________________________________________
*EDUCATION & TRAINING*

Northern Virginia Community College - Workforce Development division
	Medical Billing & Coding program 2012-2013
_Medical Terminology, Medical Billing I &II 2012, CPC Part I Coding Basics Spring 2013, CPC Part II Exam Boot Camp Fall 2013_

AFLAC - VA East, Roanoke, VA
NASS/L.E.A.S.E. training, Enhancement 1&2, Basic & Advanced Flex, Smart-App, Various Product Knowledge   
                Spring/Summer 2004

PFS - Manassas, VA   
Virginia	 State Life & Health licensing class, Aug 2002
Passed L&H exam Sept 2002  91%

Northern Virginia Community College 
	Basic Photography & Commercial Photography Program, Alexandria & Woodbridge Campuses      1991, 1993, 1998-2002        

USAF Technical Training 
Supervisory Training, 1988 		 
NCO Preparatory Course, 1988		
Weather Specialist, 1986     Honor Graduate 98%
USAF BMTS, 1985    Honor Graduate


----------



## Deb Jones - CPC (Mar 19, 2014)

*Medical Coder/Biller needed (Sterling, VA)*

Hello, Laurie,

Our Practice has an opening that you might be interested in applying for.

Help Wanted Ad:  20+ provider Orthopedic Surgery, Physical Therapy & Wellness Practice seeks full-time medical biller with 3+ years of experience in the healthcare industry & current medical coding certification to expand the Billing Team.  Must be a self-motivated, dependable, team player with strong computer skills and solid knowledge of CPT & ICD-9 coding in order to apply.  Basic knowledge of electronic & paper claim submissions, follow-up procedures for unpaid/denied insurance claims, and payment posting is helpful but not necessary.  Candidate must be professional and upbeat with a positive attitude to fit well with our great family of staff.  We Offer:  Insurance/Dental Benefits, Paid Time Off and Holiday Pay.  THERE ARE NO CURRENT OPPORTUNITIES TO WORK FROM HOME FOR THIS POSITION.

Please email your resume if you are interested in applying for this position & I will send you the pre-interview survey as a first-step.  We are scheduling interviews over the next two weeks.

Best wishes,
Deb Jones, CPC
deb.jones@arthritisandsports.com


----------

